

Mathematicians find new solutions to an ancient puzzle - theoneill
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2008-03/uoa-mfn031408.php

======
mhartl
_Euler's hypothesis was disproved in 1987 by a Harvard graduate student named
Noam Elkies._

And partially as a result, Noam ended up one of the youngest ever tenured
professors at Harvard (at the age of 26).

I met Noam when hanging out with guys from the Harvard Glee Club, which Noam
accompanies on piano. Reading Noam's CV
(<http://www.math.harvard.edu/~elkies/math_cv.html>) was one of the most
humbling experiences I've ever had.

------
powerflex
I'm amazed that more of these are not posted to Hacker News. The solution of
math problems seems to forecast innovation:

ie: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road_coloring_conjecture>

was just recently solved.

~~~
jcl
You mean this one? :)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=142085>

~~~
powerflex
Ha! I should of known!! :)

------
dhimes
Mathematica is a great tool for math hackers. The only problem is that these
kinds of problems are addictive, and take time away from what I "should" be
doing.

But often I learn something by allowing myself to play "just a little..."

